# 1997 American Cruiser - Owners Manual?



## Marie (Mar 29, 2007)

Hello All. This is my first time doing a posting. I am looking for an Owners Manual for a 1997 American Cruiser built in Canada on a Dodge chasis. I've tried contacting them through their website with no replies and their phone numbers has been disconnected.
Would appreciate any help aquiring one or a copy of one


----------

